# Annoying Employee at Home Depot



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I have taken my mini poodle pup to HD twice now to show him that people are not scary. I do NOT want people to even attempt petting him, as it scares him so much he starts shaking and I swear he's trying to melt into me. I just want him to see the busy shoppers and that they mean no harm to him (and most people ignore him and I'm very outspoken to please just admire him from a distance as strangers are frightening to him right now). Everyone I've said this to (even children!!) have understood and said how cute he was and then i follow up with something like 'oh he'll be ready to be petted sometime soon!" 

There is a lady employee who is just not very bright. She has twice followed me around the aisles and just reaches out to pet him without asking and despite me explaining that he is too afraid to be petted by strangers. Today she actually reached around in front of me as I transferred him to my other arm (farthest away from the lady) and the idiot (pardon me, she just did NOT GET it!) stepped in front of me to pet the dog. 

I grabbed her hand. I said this puppy is AFRAID of strangers and is not READY to be petted right now! Please do not pet my dog!

She laughed and kept following me with her arm outstretched toward Jack and then asked if I needed help with anything else. OMG. Leave me alone! 

WHY do people not get it? I have told her twice. I even MOVED the dog away from her reach and she did that. I'll be actively avoiding this lady from now on and probably won't be nearly as nice about it next time. 
Rant!

He IS coming along nicely with regards to strangers, thankfully. He only shook for a couple minutes upon arriving at HD and then began to relax in my arms... progress!


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm sorry about your experiences with that employee at hd. I take my dogs there all the time, I've taken each one there today as a matter of fact. 

At times, I've had to be quite explicit in terms of overbearingness. Seamus is 6 1/2 years old, he's an old hand at hd. He gets excited when people pet him, overbearing people don't bother him. 

Teaghan is different, she loves it when people pet her and love on her, BUT she is easily startled. I had to tell George that even though Seamus was fine with him being all loud, Teaghan needed a gentler approach. He's been very good about it, he always is super gentle when he sees her. George is the only employee that I had to talk to. I guess I've mentioned it to others, but they sort of seem to naturally get it. 
I do try and educate people in the proper way to pet a dog. Kids especially will bring their hands over the top to pet the pups. I ask them to put themselves in the dogs place, would THEY like a giant to come down on top of their head? I tell them to come under the chin, then they can move up to patting their head. 

Nothing really helps you with that bonehead employee though. About all I can say is to keep telling her to stay away.





Shamrockmommy said:


> I have taken my mini poodle pup to HD twice now to show him that people are not scary.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I have taken my mini poodle pup to HD twice now to show him that people are not scary. I do NOT want people to even attempt petting him, as it scares him so much he starts shaking and I swear he's trying to melt into me. I just want him to see the busy shoppers and that they mean no harm to him (and most people ignore him and I'm very outspoken to please just admire him from a distance as strangers are frightening to him right now). Everyone I've said this to (even children!!) have understood and said how cute he was and then i follow up with something like 'oh he'll be ready to be petted sometime soon!"
> 
> There is a lady employee who is just not very bright. She has twice followed me around the aisles and just reaches out to pet him without asking and despite me explaining that he is too afraid to be petted by strangers. Today she actually reached around in front of me as I transferred him to my other arm (farthest away from the lady) and the idiot (pardon me, she just did NOT GET it!) stepped in front of me to pet the dog.
> 
> ...


If this person is actually FOLLOWING YOU AROUND THE STORE and doing things that make you this uncomfortable, you should report her to a Manager.

Also, I'm not sure that inside the Home Depot is a good "training ground" for you to be socializing your dog. Perhaps a more open environment like walking in your neighbourhood meeting people, a pet store, etc?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

report her to management.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I will report her next time if she does it again. 

My neighborhood is farm land, so I can't use it to socialize him around here. I'm taking him to parks where he can people watch and he's also in obedience class now and beginning to adjust. He is less and less scared when we take him places. 

It's interesting, I can take him to playgrounds (my kids play while Jack and I train), and the strange kids listen better than this lady at HD.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Shamrockmommy said:


> I will report her next time if she does it again.
> 
> My neighborhood is farm land, so I can't use it to socialize him around here. I'm taking him to parks where he can people watch and he's also in obedience class now and beginning to adjust. He is less and less scared when we take him places.
> 
> It's interesting, I can take him to playgrounds (my kids play while Jack and I train), and the strange kids listen better than this lady at HD.


These all sound like good alternatives to Home Depot, especially obedience. 

Bonne chance,


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I would actually think Home Depot would be way better than your average pet store, because, well it's not a pet store... so people won't be in there that are primarily pet lovers and want to pet your dog lol. I've brought Jackson into Home Depot multiple times and most ignore us, or just give us a smile as we walk by or a 'hey pup', haha. Whereas in Petsmart, sometimes employees are SUPER annoying, they think every dog must love them... Jackson is not as nervous as your guy sounds, but he fairly shy and does not really enjoy being pet by strangers. Not to mention the people with dogs pulling on a leash towards mine shouting 'HE'S FRIENDLY!' :wacko: My dog does not want to meet your obnoxious dog, kthx.

I'm sorry the lady was so over-bearing.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I live right near a Home Depot, I go in there all the time. Teaghan is scared/agressive toward other dogs. To the point that we couldn't be in a regular group class. She just shuts down, she's so nervous and watchfull around dogs. This summer I took a class with her called Calm Unleashed, based on Control Unleashed, that helped a lot, but we've got a long ways to go still.

I have gone to HD so often over the years that all the employees know my dogs, they know which dog to really rough up (Seamus), and which dog to be gentle with (Teaghan)

I'm fortunate, I've not had a bad experience like shamrockmommy. I had Seamus there the other night, and even though he's a super mellow fellow, he will get defensive when on leash and a dog comes into his face. I did have to tell some people that wanted their dog to meet Seamus to "back off!" (in no uncertain terms)



Jacksons Mom said:


> I would actually think Home Depot would be way better than your average pet store, because, well it's not a pet store... so people won't be in there that are primarily pet lovers and want to pet your dog lol. I've brought Jackson into Home Depot multiple times and most ignore us, or just give us a smile as we walk by or a 'hey pup', haha.


----------



## sharleytail (Sep 10, 2013)

That's really annoying and maybe it is her attitude already. You might want to check other place like dog park where most pet owners are really concerned and had stories to tell about owning dogs.


----------

